# Lakers Forum Slogan Final Three Vote-Off



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

As per the request of the other thread...

Your Final Three Choices are.... 

"Say Queensbridge"
"16 & Counting"
"The home of champions... and sadly Basel"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm bias...

:baseldance:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

More votes!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

It should be "16 Championships and Counting"


----------



## CHI-CHI (Jul 3, 2010)

Sean said:


> It should be "16 Championships and Counting"


This.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

even though I love "Say Queensbridge".....yeah, I agree with above


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sean said:


> It should be "16 Championships and Counting"


I PM'd Basel to.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

While I appreciate the support, I was trying to say that the slogan as it is currently written in the poll would make more sense with the word "championships" inserted. 

Where Dynasties Happen is still my favorite


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sean said:


> While I appreciate the support, I was trying to say that the slogan as it is currently written in the poll would make more sense with the word *"championships" inserted*.
> 
> Where Dynasties Happen is still my favorite



agreed


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Either way, what it's implying is really all the same.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sean said:


> While I appreciate the support, I was trying to say that the slogan as it is currently written in the poll would make more sense with the word "championships" inserted.
> 
> *Where Dynasties Happen is still my favorite*


I'd have voted for this..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If somebody can't figure out that the 16 refers to the championships, they're ****ing idiots.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

True but... I think we have our fair share around these parts


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Sean said:


> While I appreciate the support, I was trying to say that the slogan as it is currently written in the poll would make more sense with the word "championships" inserted.
> 
> Where Dynasties Happen is still my favorite


i agree,

this is why we have electoral votes. I think the Moderators should decide and change it to something that is LAKERS


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Where Dynasties Happen


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Sean said:


> "16 Championships and Counting"


This


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

16 Championships and Counting Wins!


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

finaly, 3 years or was it 4 years in any case, i hope we change this next year to 17 and counting


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I changed it earlier today for those who didn't notice.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I really didnt notice


----------

